#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > BTech News & Tech Updates >  >  Google NExus 4 gets listed on eBay India at Rs.23,000

## Rahul.sharma2267

Google’s latest platform lead device, the Nexus 4 is available on  ebay.in. Eager consumers in India can book the smartphone ahead of its  official India launch (thought to be the end of November), as orders  will ship only after December 10.

The 8GB variant of the Nexus 4 is priced at Rs. 23,490 where as the  16GB variant is priced at Rs. 27,490. In the US, the 8GB variant is  priced at $299 (Rs. 16,500 approx.) where as the 16GB variant is priced  at $349 (Rs. 19,000 approx.). The Nexus 4 runs on Android 4.2 Jelly Bean,  has 2GB of RAM, 1.5GHz quad-core processor, an 8MP rear snapper, and a  4.7-inch display with a resolution of 1280x768 pixel. The front and back  of the device are encased in Gorilla Glass. 

The Nexus 4 was announced  alongside the Nexus 10 tablet. The Nexus 10 is powered by a Samsung  Exynos 5250 dual-core 1.7 GHz processor along with a Mali T640 GPU, 2GB  RAM, NFC and stereo speakers. The display has a resolution of 2560x1600,  with a 300 ppi (the iPad 4's display is 264 ppi). The tablet is priced  at $399 (Rs. 22,000 approx.) for the 16GB version and $499 (Rs. 27,000  approx.) for the 32GB version. You can read the complete launch story here.

What remains to be seen however is the price at which the Nexus 4  will officially launch in India. An LG spokesperson said that the device  would officially launch in India towards the end of November.

Source: Think Digit





  Similar Threads: LG Google Nexus 4 up for pre order in India Google Nexus 7 tablet goes on sale in India at Rs.19,990

----------

